

LulzSec: We Hacked the U.S. Senate - adeelarshad82
http://mashable.com/2011/06/14/lulzsec-us-senate-attack/

======
wccrawford
The second comment there (and the people agreeing with it) are the real
problem. They actually think things are more secure if nobody talks about them
being insecure. They're more worried about troublesome security issues than
the safety of their own information.

So I'm going to solve their problems: If it ever comes to a point that
internet services are too hard to use because of the necessary security
measures, I will happily create a low-security site of the same type. You can
give me your info and money and I will happily hold it on my insecure site so
that it's easy for you (and everyone else) to access.

Problem solved.

------
freshfunk
Hacking US Senate website != Hacking the US Senate (period)

That's the real lulz!

------
shareme
They also asked Bernacke(FED Resrve Chairman) to resign via anonymous..

------
gubatron
Is this the beginning of world war 3?

So the past couple of weeks I can remember the following sites getting pwned:

All Sony sites. GMail. The I.M.F. Citibank Pron.com Nintendo Epic Games
Senate.gov

From all the high profile services hacked one can start making the following
hypothesis:

> There's a major hole in the linux kernel or OS and they're just having so
> much fun with it.

> They have infiltrated all of these organizations and have people from within
> opening the doors

> They are the X-Men of hacking

> They're the Chinese government X-Men of hacking

> Or security on all of these websites really sucks

(Keep adding your hypothesis)

~~~
Pewpewarrows
What is Gmail doing on that list? The only news I've seen mentioning them has
been a spear-headed phishing attack directed at a small subset of their users.
People falling for scams is no fault of the software provider.

~~~
d0ne
[2010]
[http://articles.cnn.com/2010-01-23/opinion/schneier.google.h...](http://articles.cnn.com/2010-01-23/opinion/schneier.google.hacking_1_chinese-
hackers-access-system-google)

